# i'm revisiting Tequila!!



## boomchakabowwow (May 26, 2016)

not the slammer, shots, etc..tequila. but the refined stuff.

i got turned onto a bottle of single estate, silver tequila. Tequila Ocho. it's amazing..i might pick up the Reposado, but i really dont need to.

it's smooth, and sips like whiskey!! it is a white tequila..i am blown away by how much i like it.

bonus..all my buddies have some prejudice against tequila. probably some unfounded fear, generated by our youth the the tequila and and salt on the hand day..hahha..

the buzz seems different. cant explain it.


----------



## panda (May 26, 2016)

Tres generaciones


----------



## chinacats (May 26, 2016)

Just tried this for the first time the other night and found it quite delicious...but I haven't tried a whole lot of nice tequila


----------



## dmccurtis (May 26, 2016)

I really wish there was more selection where I am. It's such interesting stuff, with such variety, and I only have access to the smallest fraction of it. I did just pick up a bottle of Siete Misterios Doba-Yej mezcal, and it is incredible. Sweet, floral, and abundantly smoky. Delicious.


----------



## USC 2012 (May 26, 2016)

I love tequila! Don Julio is my go to, but try and buy small batch when I can.


----------



## strumke (May 26, 2016)

On my last trip to Mexico I brought back:

Chula Parranda Anejo
Suno Mezcal Anejo
Revolucion Extra Anejo Roble Americano 36 Meses

I like them in that order listed. The Revolucion is a bit lighter than I expected, but all are tasty.


I also tried a bunch of Mezcals from Mezcal Vago and most were delicious. All were joven, I believe.


----------



## brainsausage (May 27, 2016)

If you took a sample of my blood at any given moment, roughly 5-7% of it would have trace amounts of agave in it...


----------



## Von blewitt (May 27, 2016)

On shots, Has anyone tried a wedge of orange sprinkled with ground cinnamon in place of the salt and lemon? Life changing haha


----------



## malexthekid (May 27, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> On shots, Has anyone tried a wedge of orange sprinkled with ground cinnamon in place of the salt and lemon? Life changing haha



you sir are an enabler.


----------



## CoqaVin (May 27, 2016)

I think the best tequila i've ever had is casa azul


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 27, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> On shots, Has anyone tried a wedge of orange sprinkled with ground cinnamon in place of the salt and lemon? Life changing haha



no shots for me. those went away with my jose cuervo days. 

i sip them now. like whiskey. i might have a small glass of juice with me..a sangranita or something they call it.


----------



## lumo (May 27, 2016)

I just got a bottle of Fortaleza Blanco for like $45 and it's pretty nice for the price. 
People I know really like Casa Dragones Joven, not my favorite, almost too clean and smooth for me....maybe since I drink mostly mezcal.


----------



## ManofTaste (Jul 8, 2016)

+1 on the mezcal. As scotch (or single malt) is to unsmoked whiskey, so mezcal is to tequila. Extra layers of flavor...:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 8, 2016)

Forteleza or Siete Leguas. Exceptional tequila's.


----------

